# Night Blooming Cereus



## Greenpaph (Aug 13, 2006)

Epiphyllum oxypetalum

I just noticed this one in bud for the first time. A friend gave me a cutting about a year ago. I will have to watch this one closely!


----------



## Marco (Aug 13, 2006)

How it flowers is pretty cool!


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 13, 2006)

That will be quite a treat! I remember being a very small child and camping out in a family friend's driveway to watch this one open.


----------



## Heather (Aug 13, 2006)

I always heard stories from a friend who's folks had one. How exciting!


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2006)

Weirdo Man.

I hope some cool moths come by to check it out.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 13, 2006)

I should really check mine, I never do...which is ironic because I'm up all night. I am also hoping my Epi. anguliger blooms this year.

Jon
________
IOLITE REVIEW


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 13, 2006)

I have Epiphyllum chrysocardium....similar, but with enormous "herring-bone" stalks.....the spread could easily be 8'.....gets enormous 1 ' wide blooms that open around midnight in the late fall, early winter...by morning, the whole ground floor of the house is scented....wonderful, almost lemony. I got mine as cuttings that were given to me by Frank Bowman when he worked at the Brooklyn Botanic Garden over 20 years ago. Take care, Eric


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 14, 2006)

i'm not sure what type i've got, but it bloomed a month or two ago...at least, i think they bloomed (cuttings, so they seemed to bloom nearly at the same time). never been here at night when they bloomed, though....


----------



## Heather (Aug 14, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> ... never been here at night when they bloomed, though....




you know, the Museum of Science has those overnights for children. I see a fundraising event in your future...


----------



## Jmoney (Aug 14, 2006)

very nice! my mother has a large plant (quite ugly when out of bloom) that throws a couple flowers each summer. one night only but what a heady fragrance and impressive flower...


----------



## Gideon (Aug 15, 2006)

Very nice :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 22, 2006)

Beginning to open 8PM 8-22-06. Will check again shortly!


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice flower! is it fragrant?


----------



## Heather (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow! here we go....keep us posted!!


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 22, 2006)

Very fragrant!

9:30 PM closeup






9:30 PM side shot 3 flowers (2 open 1 bud)


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 22, 2006)

10PM photo - It appears to be fully opened! 8.5 inches across (22.5cm)! Whole greenhouse smells like perfume!


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2006)

Way cool!


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 22, 2006)

That stigma looks really cool! Anyone know what pollinates this one? Bats? Moths?


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 22, 2006)

10:30 pm photo Ruler is about 6 inches from flower, but you get the idea! It was almost impossible to hold ruler, focus and shoot in the dark!


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 22, 2006)

11pm flower is about the same as 10:30PM. It is now 3 hours! I hope the flower fades before me!


----------



## Heather (Aug 23, 2006)

Great photos, Peter. Congratulations! It is (was?) a real beauty.


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 23, 2006)

4am photo - - It finally faded! I was told that it last between 1-3 hours! It lasted 8 hours!

Still one bud on this side and two on the other side! I won't stay up for the full course next time!

Thanks for bearing with me! Enjoy!


----------



## Heather (Aug 23, 2006)

No "bearing" necessary! That's awesome. Ahhh, the wonders of the internet.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 23, 2006)

These cactus are great....I have an enormous Epyphyllum chrysocardium...got it maybe 25 years ago from Frank Bowman, then the cactus curator of the Brooklyn Botanic garden...I gave him some cactus pieces...don't even remember what...and he took out his shears and asked me what I'd like. Its a huge plant...stretched end to end, the stems span a good 8 feet or more...indoors I wrap them around my plant stand and support some with plant hooks, all kinds of things to keep them in some semblance of order....the blooms come in early winter, frequently around NY's Eve. They open late, around 10-11...expand to about a foot in diameter. By morning the entire house is perfumed...even when the plant room door has been shut. Take care, Eric


----------



## Heather (Aug 23, 2006)

Makes me want to see your growing area, Eric...oke:


----------



## Gideon (Aug 24, 2006)

Fantastic progress shots Peter :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Gideon (Aug 24, 2006)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> These cactus are great....I have an enormous Epyphyllum chrysocardium...got it maybe 25 years ago from Frank Bowman, then the cactus curator of the Brooklyn Botanic garden...I gave him some cactus pieces...don't even remember what...and he took out his shears and asked me what I'd like. Its a huge plant...stretched end to end, the stems span a good 8 feet or more...indoors I wrap them around my plant stand and support some with plant hooks, all kinds of things to keep them in some semblance of order....the blooms come in early winter, frequently around NY's Eve. They open late, around 10-11...expand to about a foot in diameter. By morning the entire house is perfumed...even when the plant room door has been shut. Take care, Eric


I would love to see a pic of it sometime


----------



## Marco (Aug 24, 2006)

Peter, how bis is this cereus you have that bloomed?? would you be able to take a picture of the whole plant?


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 31, 2006)

Marco said:


> Peter, how bis is this cereus you have that bloomed?? would you be able to take a picture of the whole plant?




Here is a picture of the whole plant after it finished flowering! The table is 3' x 3'


----------

